# Sovrascrivere



## momix

Bonjour,

comment se traduit en français le mot italien 'sovrascrivere' utilisé en informatique quand on remplace ex. un texte par un autre et le texte qui a été remplaçé sera perdu?

merci


----------



## tie-break

Je crois que l'on dit: écraser le texte.


----------



## momix

merci

Y-a-t'il des Français qui puissent le confirmer?

merci de vous lire


----------



## cherine

Bon, je ne suis pas française, ni n'ai jamais entendu "écraser un texte". Mais votre définition du mot m'a rappelé le mot anglais "overwrite". En cherchant dans le dictionnaire, j'ai trouvé que le synonyme français est effectivment "écraser". Voyez ici.

Pour vous assurer encore plus, vous pourrez peut-être poser la question dans le forum anglais-français, en utilisant bien-sûr le mot anglais "overwrite".


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

Oui, on dit bien "écraser un texte" dans ce contexte.

Dans le même genre, on "écrase un ficher" quand on enregistre un ficher à la place d'un autre.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

_Remplacer _est bien aussi.
C'est ce que me demande mon traitement de texte lorsque j'essaie d'enregistrer sous un nom de document déjà existant mon document courant. 
_(Remplacer document_machin existant ?)_


----------

